# How many of you eat deer tongue?



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

So my coworker informed me he ate his deer tongue from last weekend. I've never had it or kept one from a deer. Let's hear your recipes!


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

I never tried it.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I won't try eating tongue from anything, it may be delicious but the thought of it makes me weak in the stomach!
There's quite a few things in the line of food that sound and/or look disgusting and I'll never attempt to eat it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I always enjoyed beef tongue growing up and thought there is no reason a deer tongue wouldn't be good. Took me a couple decades to get around to actually trying it. So about 2 years ago I attempted it. I was shocked at how much work it was to "retrieve" it. Once I had it in my hands, it seemed so small that by the time all of the skin and such were removed, there wouldn't be anything left, so that is when I aborted the project. SO, I still cannot tell you if deer tongue is good or not.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://commonsensehome.com/how-to-cook-beef-tongue/

We had beef tongue every year when I was a kid after we butchered. After cooking, we usually sliced and made sandwiches. Texture is different. A deer tongue is rather small, but probably taste about the same as a cow's tongue. Not a lot of meat from the tail, but that had a better flavor IMO. Similar to neck roast.

L & O


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I've learned a lot from this show.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Another good one.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm out


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I love beef tongue. Simmer in some broth, wine vinegar, sugar, pepper and an herb or two. Skin, slice, serve on toasted bread with butter and Dijon. As much as I love that, for some reason the thought of deer tongue gives me the heebie jeebies.... Probably stupid, I know...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Steve said:


> I'm out


When Einstein was asked about brain food:

https://www.google.com/search?q=sti...i=4ZHCWaKlO6HXjwS4oqfgBA#imgrc=T6HgQR7hzJd8lM:

L & O


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

They are good! Season the water and boil. Peel and eat. Texture like heart. All muscle, lean.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

As my neighbor use to say. I don't eat anything that the animal licked its behind with. I like beef tongue


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> As my neighbor use to say. I don't eat anything that the animal licked its behind with. I like beef tongue


That's funny. Some people won't eat anything that came from an animal's mouth, but have no problem eating an egg. And you know where eggs pop out of.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a tase for Zungenwurst.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Not me.. I'll go to Wendy's if I'm that hungry..


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

BarryPatch said:


> I have a tase for Zungenwurst.


"tase"--is that 1 shot from a taser gun ? 

Zungenwurst, all natural, gluten free and as an added bonus it is made with blood sausage. And the blood sausage is made from the good stuff--pigs' blood. Not that cheap cows' blood.

L & O


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

None, no tongue,no heart, no liver, no brain. The great depression was a long time ago!



boomstick said:


> So my coworker informed me he ate his deer tongue from last weekend. I've never had it or kept one from a deer. Let's hear your recipes!


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

ate beef tongue regular at home when was a kid and have thought about tryun deer tongue for a couple years and this year saved 2 of them and shared them with mom.. they were good but not worth the trouble to get them for so little meat..


----------

